# Our Voodoo Island Hulaween was a success!



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Some photos of this year’s party!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

More pictures ?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

And more pics


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Tiki room puctures-trying to figure out how to
Load video?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

More photos. Each room was a different theme.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Absolutely spell binding ... such an awesome job .


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Great job, thanks for the pics!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Love it! Great job!! 

Where did the monsters drinking tiki drinks come from?


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

what an excellent idea, great job! pulled it off nicely!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

now that looked incredible, great job!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow, very well done voodoo theme! Your lighting looks fantastic as well!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Love it! Great job!!
> 
> Where did the monsters drinking tiki drinks come from?


Hi RCIAG

I used Block Posters to enlarge images of Doug Horne’s artwork. He’s amazing. You should check him out. I wish I could afford to purchase his art in real life! I made the bamboo frames ?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I forgot pics of the hillbilly and swamp hag


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Swamp hag pics


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

And so many creative costumes!


----------



## Allamy (Nov 4, 2018)

Such a unique/creative idea and so well executed. Nice work! I'm so impressed.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice, You can just feel the atmosphere jumping off the pictures


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

So cool! It looked like so much fun!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

3PinkPoodles, I've been trying to send you a private message, but not sure if it reached you. If not, try and PM me. Have something for you.


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

where did the alligator come from?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Incredible!! love this all and your guests looked great.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

3pinkpoodles said:


> Hi RCIAG
> 
> I used Block Posters to enlarge images of Doug Horne’s artwork. He’s amazing. You should check him out. I wish I could afford to purchase his art in real life! I made the bamboo frames ?


I see he has an Etsy store!
https://www.etsy.com/shop/DougHorneArt?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Thank you! Those were printed off BLOCK POSTERS. It's actually art by Doug Horne. I just found high res images and uploaded into Block Posters, then decoupaged onto foamboard.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I borrowed the alligator form a friend's garden. It's just garden statuary. You can probably find them on POND DECOYS type websites too. I know I saw some cool gators when I was searching google for "backyard pond alligator decoy"


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

The gator was from a friend's yard. They got it off a pond decoy website, I think. You can search alligator pond decoy and find some good ones!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Oh boy--- NOw I know where my paychecks are going! lol


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

That swamp part is so amazing, that's what I need to learn how to do.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Fantastic stuff! Really inspiring!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

awesome!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Another late comer to your thread 3pinkpoodles. Fabulous party, looks like a lot of fun, and absolutely love all the swamp/voodoo decor! I can't imagine how long it took to set up and take down but sure looked every bit worth the time. Have a few questions but heading out to dinner now and wanted to at least say wow! Thanks for all the photos for inspiration.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Another late comer to your thread 3pinkpoodles. Fabulous party, looks like a lot of fun, and absolutely love all the swamp/voodoo decor! I can't imagine how long it took to set up and take down but sure looked every bit worth the time. Have a few questions but heading out to dinner now and wanted to at least say wow! Thanks for all the photos for inspiration.


THANK you GOS! I have not logged in here for a while myself. But nice to see your words of admiration


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm late to the party too, but WOW! You nailed it 3pink!! Amazing work, fantastic imagination and such creative execution of a theme. A volcano, really?! Mind blowing! Thoroughly enjoyed looking through your photos; thanks for posting.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Great job...and that volcano....fanfreakntastic!!!! Looks your guests had a blast


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

What an incredible production! WOW!!!

I want to be invited to YOUR next halloween party!!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Haunted Corner said:


> That swamp part is so amazing, that's what I need to learn how to do.


I bought a roll of mylar off Amazon, used bed slats to make the "bridge", used cement tubes to create the water pilings, used a lot of fish net to top it all off. Then I used the projection lights in blues and greens to make it look like the water was moving. I even had a soundtrack looping with frogs and crickets! It was a super fun theme o do!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> I'm late to the party too, but WOW! You nailed it 3pink!! Amazing work, fantastic imagination and such creative execution of a theme. A volcano, really?! Mind blowing! Thoroughly enjoyed looking through your photos; thanks for posting.


Thank you so much! I really enjoyed working with this theme!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> I'm late to the party too, but WOW! You nailed it 3pink!! Amazing work, fantastic imagination and such creative execution of a theme. A volcano, really?! Mind blowing! Thoroughly enjoyed looking through your photos; thanks for posting.


LOL Making that volcano was a lot of fun. My 10 year old son and I did it together. We took three tomato cages and zip tied them together for the base, covered it with chicken wire and paper mache. Then painted and used Great Stuff foam to make the oozing lava bits. Then added a fog machine and a red fire and ice light from the inside pointing up through the fog. So fun! The best part was seeing how proud it made my little guy that he made something so cool! It was the highlight of the party for sure.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

FreakinFreak said:


> What an incredible production! WOW!!!
> 
> I want to be invited to YOUR next halloween party!!!


Ahhh Thank you! It's so fun when you use a theme, it really gets the ideas going.


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

these are awesome! where did you get your decorations from?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Joana Brown said:


> these are awesome! where did you get your decorations from?


Hi Joana! Thank you- I made a lot of stuff myself. Is there something specific you want to know where it came from?


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

3pinkpoodles said:


> Hi Joana! Thank you- I made a lot of stuff myself. Is there something specific you want to know where it came from?


wow thats awesome  yeah just good websites to check out props and decorations


----------



## v_leon624 (Aug 1, 2019)

3pinkpoodles said:


> Some photos of this year’s party!


What a great theme!!


----------

